# Most Shocking Makeovers [TLC's What Not To Wear]



## daer0n (Mar 31, 2007)

Laurie - Before

Laurie Pratt is a 39-year-old from Plymouth, Mass., who works at a landscaping company. She wears baggy clothes that make her look old and disheveled. Laurie also has a mullet she hasn't cut in 15 years. But Laurie's lack of style isn't just about a lack of interest in fashion. She loved to dress well in her twenties, but has spent the last eight years caring for her sick grandmother, who recently passed away.






Laurie - After

Clinton and Stacy show Laurie that you can be comfortable and still fashionable. For a casual, daytime look, they suggest tailored slacks and jeans that will show off the figure she's been hiding for so long. Clinton and Stacy introduce colors that will spice up her wardrobe, like bright reds and a subdued burgundy. For a more sophisticated nighttime style, Clinton and Stacy encourage Laurie to go with classic black but to incorporate small details, like shimmery fabrics.

Nick doesn't waste anytime cutting off Laurie's mullet. He adds texture to her hair by cutting short layers and takes years off her face by adding auburn color. Carmindy shows Laurie how to make her eyes really stand out by applying a smokey palette of shadows to Laurie's eyes. She uses a natural color blush to improve on Laurie's natural glow and adds classic red lipstick to make Laurie a knock-out.






Kelly: Before

Times and fashions have changed over the last 25 years, but Kelly has stayed the same. This mom's clothes, hair and makeup are all stuck in a time warp. In fantastic shape, Kelly hides her petite frame by wearing clothes that still have shoulder pads.

The person who faces the toughest challenge is hairstylist Nick Arrojo. Kelly spends a considerable amount of time and effort teasing, spraying and dyeing her "big hair" -- which she hasn't changed since the 1980s.






Kelly: After

Stacy and Clinton show Kelly how a layered look fits better and gives a longer, leaner line. Now, instead of getting height from big hair and platform shoes, Kelly gets it from the proportion of her clothing. Stacy and Clinton also remind Kelly that shoulder pads do not create height! They suggest rich, jewel-toned clothes, which are good for mature skin. Meanwhile, Kelly shops for delicate shoes to match her petite frame.

Makeup artist Carmindy gives Kelly a more modern look, which makes her look younger; she even shows Kelly how to paint in her overplucked eyebrows to make them look more natural. Hairstylist Nick Arrojo gives Kelly a shoulder-length layered cut with soft, long bangs. He lightens Kelly's roots to transform her into a natural-looking blonde bombshell.






Ellyn: Before

New York music publicist Ellyn has lost over 120 pounds in two years, and now has a body she doesn't recognize. Ellyn struggles to dress her new shape in clothes that are appropriate, but she still feels more at home in comfortable, rather than flattering, styles. Ellyn has beautiful naturally curly red hair, however; her current style adds years to her face.






Ellyn: After

Clinton and Stacy coach Ellyn to look for colors that will flatter her red hair, including soft pinks, browns and greens. Ellyn was used to hiding under her clothes. But now that she's lost weight, Clinton and Stacy encourage Ellyn to show off all her hard work. They suggest wearing form-fitting shells under tailored jackets and pinstriped trousers to give her length. Our style duo also instruct Ellyn to wear pumps for more height.

Carmindy shows Ellyn how to apply her makeup for a natural look. She applies blush to the apples of Ellyn's cheeks and along her cheekbones to accentuate her facial structure. To bring out Ellyn's eyes, Carmindy shows her a special trick: she applies eyeliner only halfway across the lid on both the upper and lower lid, then she smudges the liner with an angled brush. Nick completes Ellyn's new look by giving her a modern cut and adding layers to make her hair more manageable.






Melissa: Before

Melissa, an N.Y.P.D. officer, chooses to dress just like her twin when she's not walking her beat; problem is, her twin is her brother. She hides herself in oversized men's clothes and wears pants that are at least two sizes too big for her. Melissa has a huge collection of lumpy sweaters, and her hairstyle mostly consists of a ponytail.

See Melissa's Shocking Transformation:






Melissa: After

Stacy and Clinton lay down the law with Melissa and make her get rid of her oversized clothes. They instruct Melissa to wear women's clothing and to dress for success. Stacy and Clinton encourage Melissa to use colors different from her skin tone and to stay away from horizontal stripes on sweaters and shirts.

Stylist Nick Arrojo keeps Melissa in the blonde family but adds fine highlights to create dimension. Then he uses a razor to cut layers, giving Melissa a softer, more manageable style. Since Melissa's job requires her to always be on the run, Carmindy gives her tips on how to apply makeup quickly, including using lip gloss with a tint of color so that she is always shining and looking her best.






Megan: Before

A talented musician, Megan has quite the following in her hometown of San Francisco. Unfortunately, she looks like she should be singing in coffee houses rather than packed concert halls. Megan is 20 years old and petite, her clothing choices, such as kids t-shirts, make her look even younger and she isn't always taken seriously. Megan's hair is overdue for a cut and the style has completely grown out, leaving her with long, straggly locks with her roots showing.






Megan: After

Stacy and Clinton explain that a chiffon blouse with a bit of metallic can replace the "nouveau hippie" look of baby tees and braided jeans. Since Megan is short, Stacy and Clinton instruct her to look for straight leg, mid-rise jeans which will elongate her legs and give her more curves in her hips. Because Megan is a musician, she wants to keep some "funk" in her look. Stacy and Clinton show Megan how a punch of color goes a long way towards that goal. A colored shoe will dress up the lower half when wearing jeans for a gig and large or unique accessories such as a fun necklace will make an already fabulous outfit stand out.

Stylist Nick Arrojo razor layers Megan's bangs to create angles and dimensions and flat ironed her hair to give her a sleek new look. Carmindy provides the finishing touches by giving Megan tips on how to look fresh, even while on stage. Carmindy applys a white shimmer under Megan's eyebrows and on top of her cheekbones to complete the look.

http://tlc.discovery.com/fansites/whatnottowear/bestof/mostshocking/gallery/milsti_bef_vzoom.jpg

Misti: Before

Thirty-year-old Misti has been into the punk and goth look since she was 15 years old and needs serious help getting out of it! Misti thinks her bright red lipstick, pale face and dyed black hair make her look cool, but her friends and family think she looks frightening. To add insult to injury, Misti is obsessed with one pair of platform-soled shoes â€” nicknamed "Frankenstein shoes." At this point, they're falling apart because she wears them with everything.

http://tlc.discovery.com/fansites/whatnottowear/bestof/mostshocking/gallery/misti_gal_vzoom.jpg

Misti: After

Stacy and Clinton don't want Misti to go into shock from a drastic change, so they encourage her to trade out her black clothes for brown ones. For jeans, Misti is asked to try a high rise or medium rise for a long, lean look. She is forbidden from purchasing boot-cut jeans. For a work look, Stacy and Clinton have Misti try green and aqua colors to bring out the color in her eyes. For Misti's night-out look, Stacy and Clinton encourage her to wear a flaired skirt that doesn't go past the knees and instruct her to stay away from clunky shoes, which would truncate the look.

Nick Arrojo has to first cleanse Misti's hair to get rid of the dark black color she had been applying to her locks for years. Once that process is complete, Nick applies subtle honey-blonde highlights and cuts her hair into a razored choppy bob. Carmindy completes the transformation by using new techniques on Misti so that her makeup doesn't look so harsh. Carmindy allows Misti to keep her red lipstick. With her new wardrobe, hairstyle and makeup, this punk gets one slam-dunk of a makeover.

Source: TLC :: What Not to Wear :: Most Shocking Makeovers


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 31, 2007)

they look great

and thanks for another awsome post

yeay


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 31, 2007)

The first makeover is amazing. You can't even tell it's the same person in the before and after shot!

The last one, I don't know... I mean she looks great after, but I don't think there was anything wrong with her before.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 31, 2007)

Cool!! I love seeing before and after pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## usersassychick0 (Mar 31, 2007)

haha, I've seen every episode with those ppl!


----------



## han (Mar 31, 2007)

i love makeovers..


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 31, 2007)

I love that show, thanks for the post


----------



## Jessica (Mar 31, 2007)

I love this show! I need Clinton and Stacey to come shopping with me. They can give me that $5000 bank card and pick out the right clothes for me...lol


----------



## daer0n (Mar 31, 2007)

hahahaha yeah! i just want the 5000 dollar card too :lol:

they're soo cool

i love this show, but, i dont have cable cause i never watch tv, im always here, lol so i told my husband no cable, but, i wish i could download the show to watch it T_T


----------



## jenfer (Mar 31, 2007)

I love WHAT NOT TO WEAR.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Mar 31, 2007)

i love it ! they definitely look so much better after (though for the last one, it's not as obvious, she looked good before too).


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 31, 2007)

those were great!


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for posting! I looove this show. My favorite was Megan's, her hair looks amazing!


----------



## natalierb (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for posting! What a difference for these ladies!


----------



## luxotika (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for posting! It's amazing what a scissor and a little makeup can do!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 31, 2007)

I loved Megan's episode, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

She looks so great now!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 31, 2007)

I love the shopping part of the show


----------



## pla4u (Apr 1, 2007)

I watch this somtimes.....quite a diffrence it makes to a lot of these girls


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 1, 2007)

I like before and after pics too. The transformation looks awesome!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 1, 2007)

I love the before and afters. I should do one on myself. With make-up I am another person.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 1, 2007)

i would totally wear misti's outfit, infact i probably own something very similiar.


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, what a transformation these women have undergone! I don't think I dress or look that badly, but I would LOVE for Clinton and Stacy to give me some fashion advice one day. They really seem to work miracles!


----------



## kittyt888 (Apr 1, 2007)

great makeovers, they look so much better than before


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 1, 2007)

i've seen all those episodes with them people atleast TWICE. haha.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 1, 2007)

oh, wow. big differences. thanks for posting!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 1, 2007)

those are pretty drastic, but is it just me or does the makeup artist on "what not to work" kinda suck? like sometimes i wish she would go like crazy and do these smoky and glamorous makeup looks and then she totally dissapoints me, they deffinatley look better but she's too "natural" for my taste.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 2, 2007)

I love makeover before and after shots.. they all look wonderful in their afters, certainly better than they were.. The only thing is, I'd be so sad if my family got me on that show. I think my sense of fashion is just fine, and I'm sure these women thought so too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Still, they look good and they shouldn't be complaining about that $5000 either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## breathless (Apr 2, 2007)

i love this show!! marathon on today, practically. but, we're watching pirates instead =[


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 2, 2007)

Couldnt agree with you more on this for me. I some new clothes well just a make over. Thatd be cool. I could also use 5000 bucks worth of clothes.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## babyangel (Apr 4, 2007)

Laurie looks fantastic. Great style. She reminds of me of one of my aunts. Her after photo looks just like her.

*Babyangel.*


----------



## snowjesh (Apr 4, 2007)

wen my turn will come..............never we dont have this show


----------



## chocobon (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh wow,I love b4s and afters!!Amazing transformations!


----------



## Helen Claire (Apr 4, 2007)

Kelly's "after" shirt is awesome! My mom and I love watching the show together and I've noticed we've both become a lot more careful in how we dress, even when lounging about the house. She always says that she'd love to be on the show but doesn't dress badly enough (which is true.)

How many pairs of Loubous will $5000 buy?


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 4, 2007)

Those are amazing I love that show, to me it's crazy some of the clothes those chicks want to hang on to.


----------



## bloodkiss (Apr 7, 2007)

Huummm very very nice


----------



## tx_mom (Apr 7, 2007)

One of my favorite shows! And I saw all those episodes!


----------



## Lorann10 (Apr 8, 2007)

Amazing what a good outfit &amp; haircut will do. Love to see makeovers.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LVA (Apr 8, 2007)

thx for sharing. They look great!


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 8, 2007)

They look great.


----------



## sra_rocker (Apr 10, 2007)

Most of these people do not even wear makeup, so I'm sure she's keeping it easy so that they would be able to do it every day. There really isn't any point in doing something dramatic and amazing on them if they can't do it themselves.


----------



## annamelise (Apr 11, 2007)

Amazing how hairstyles &amp; hair colors could change a look! Love the before &amp; after pics. Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nuala (Apr 11, 2007)

yay, thank you! i love makeover shows. they all look so great now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## icecookies (Apr 12, 2007)

they look great


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 12, 2007)

I really enjoy watching TLC What NOT To Wear As Well. I would love to get my hands on a $5000 Visa=)


----------



## dolphin11211 (Apr 29, 2007)

omg i love that show! ive even seen like most of those episodes


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

they look wayy better


----------



## ivette (May 26, 2007)

what a difference a makeover can do

amazing.


----------



## Gleam84 (May 26, 2007)

I love WHAT NOT TO WEAR. They always do such good transformations...all those ladies look so different and beautiful in their after pictures.


----------



## dah (Jul 10, 2007)

thats great!they look amazing!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 10, 2007)

They all look great. I like Melissa's makeover the most.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 10, 2007)

They all look Fab.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 10, 2007)

love the show they all look great


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Feb 24, 2008)

The pictures show how big a change a makeover in hair, makeup and clothes can make.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 24, 2008)

I love makeover shows!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 24, 2008)

Really old post, but I love the makeovers!! Wish they could do me!


----------



## love2482 (Feb 25, 2008)

I love those makeover shows! They really bring out the true beauty of those women! What a great ego boost.


----------



## Karren (Feb 28, 2008)

Amazing!! I saw a couple of those episodes... Great show and thanks for posting....

I had this idea for a transgendered version of WNTW... "What Not Supposed To Wear".. And I could play Stacy and Clinton!! Or Stacy and Carmindy.. Hahaha. And we would makeover unsuspecting guys.. The network never called me back yet!! Lol


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks so much for posting ! im a wntw addiccct. love clinton and kelly!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 29, 2008)

Great transformations, used to watch the show loads (the UK version obv) but its not on anymore


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 29, 2008)

I love these before and after shows!!! Megans was my favorite!


----------

